

Trimble Navigation to buy Google's SketchUp - sharksandwich
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/26/us-trimble-google-idUSBRE83P0V820120426

======
sharksandwich
SketchUp's announcement: [http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/2012/04/new-home-
for-sketch...](http://sketchupdate.blogspot.com/2012/04/new-home-for-
sketchup.html)

